# Stuburt Winter Golf Boots



## wonga (Dec 7, 2014)

Bought a pair about 6 weeks ago and have used them in damp to very wet ground and they have performed very well.  I haven't suffered any loss of grip and more importantly my feet have stayed dry! They look like a hiking boot but once you put them on they are very comfortable.  Excellent for winter golf. I would score them 10/10.


----------



## Steve Coll (Dec 7, 2014)

Stuburt stuff is very good quality and well worthy of a higher price tag.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Good to hear that you find some to your liking that do a good job.

I remember their awful football boots of the 70's with only 4 screw-in studs, 2 at the front and 2 at the back!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm on my third pair of Stuburts, bought one, returned as leaked, second pair, returned as leaked. Third pair, we'll see. Your review gives me hope that this pair will finally work.


----------



## wonga (Dec 12, 2014)

Lets hope so.


----------

